
By Losing Uber, Austin Is No Longer a Tech Capital - PretzelFisch
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jaredmeyer/2016/05/11/by-losing-uber-austin-is-no-longer-a-tech-capital/
======
rigobert_slim
"By Disabling Ad Blockers, Forbes Can No Longer Pretend To Be a Tech Magazine"

~~~
ChuckMcM
Actually the more telling thing is that it isn't "Ad blockers" it is "Privacy
Enhancers" the only thing I've got running is Privacy Badger and Forbes won't
let me in, so that is the end of my online relationship with Forbes.

------
sheraz
Did you hear that Austin?

Dell, ibm, Motorola, nvidia, amd, spiceworks, homeaway, capital factory, all
you guys and girls.... Pack your shit.

Forbes has spoken.

------
tn13
True that. I do not want to live in a city where I cant access Uber with the
same ease as my current city.

------
kernelbandwidth
Wat.

I didn't realize Uber was the Tech Capital Kingmaker.

------
angersock
Wonder how much Uber paid for this piece.

